# My GTR Replacement



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

It aint no GTR, but it certainly tries its best 
My GT3RS was picked up yesterday, only just managed to take some pictures.


























































Cem


----------



## car1tref (Oct 2, 2003)

It's a shame really- having to go and buy something like this coz. U couldnt afford to get a decent replacement Skyline. Mind you if you respray it in Pink it might be o.k.- (are you a german hairdresser)
No but seriously- lovely looking expensive car!


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

Cem,

very nice...very nice indeed :smokin:

Not sure about the red wheels though


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

Great car Cem. I can understand you wanting to get something a little slower at your time of life and with your responsibilities, honest I can!


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Me like very much mr. blowdog :smokin:  :smokin:


----------



## skylineGTR_Guy (Mar 23, 2004)

I prefer the GTR but I wouldn't refuse the porsche if it were given to me.


----------



## NITO (Nov 19, 2003)

Very Very Nice Cem,

You can stop moping now and change your avatar 

Looks awesome,

Rgds
Nito


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

You really are a fool, you know ...

And I've changed my mind about the graphics :smokin:


----------



## weka (Jul 3, 2001)

Good choice !


----------



## volcano (Mar 26, 2004)

everyone makes mistakes Cem.
 
i see one around Loughton,is it you?
hope you ll enjoy your new toy mr, hope to meet you soon
volkan


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Nice car Cem mate ... look forward to seeing it sometime.


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

Nice car Cem, now get out there and drive it


----------



## Caoboth (Jul 25, 2003)

Lovely car mate, but not keen on the red and white


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Ooooh i love the look of that, and im not a porker or supercar fan at all


----------



## Simon Sideways (Sep 5, 2002)

I must say that is one of my favourite cars at the moment, very good choice.

Cheers

Si


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Great ride, Cem. Looks mint.

Any chance you are planning to drop the red graphics and red wheels? 

Cya O!


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

Cem,

Very nice mate. 
And Where is Jr. going to sit for the family trips out?

I take it she'll be wearing the traditional 'BlowDog' plate?

So, tell me your getting a nice 32 now as a runaround?


----------



## GT-Rob (Sep 28, 2003)

nice, that steering wheel looks comfy


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

Thanks all.
Can't believe you even suggest I take the graphics off. It's a point of identity - it's a bloodline connection to the original 2.7RS.

Still, it's a fab drive and I'm on my way out again - so addictive!

Cem


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

Oh I see!

Well if its a bloodline connection, why not stick a VW badge on the front!


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

Let the jury know, I didn't start the bloodbath that's about to begin...


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

Blow Dog said:


> Let the jury know, I didn't start the bloodbath that's about to begin...


Cem, You're on your own with this one


----------



## Hope4Sun (Jul 28, 2003)

Fantastic car Cem , always been a fan of the orignal RS, that one is just the bizz though (miss my porker sometimes, though not quite one of them  )

Andy


----------



## tommyflan (Aug 14, 2003)

*the truth*

why change from what you had 
bye now


----------



## Moschops (Sep 3, 2002)

*Oooh, now that IS nice.*

Well, you pay all that money and they don't even throw any mats or mudguards in  

Where's the sporty centre console? You sure it's not just a lowered Cayenne? LOL.

Joking aside, it's bloody lovely. :smokin:


----------



## charlieskywizmwarr (May 24, 2002)

Would be the biz at Spa. Shame, to your cost you can't read the calendar proper


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

*Speaking of bloodlines ...*

... I can't help but notice there is actually a VW GTi lurking in the first picture.

Your cars grandpa by any chance?


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

Nice car. Looking forward to seeing it on the track.


----------



## PMJ (Sep 11, 2001)

*GT3*

Did I see that car on Top gear last night.....?


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

PMJ said:


> Did I see that car on Top gear last night.....?


What was on Top Gear? An RS?

Cem


----------



## Liam (Sep 5, 2002)

its going to be on an episode in the near future


----------



## Sneezy (May 3, 2004)

beautifull car!

i love it, since it's so special, and they say it's a beast!


----------



## sroberts (Jan 4, 2003)

Very nice Cem, just think its lacking something on the front. Looks sooooo special from everyother angle. But looks like anyother 911 from the front.

But yeah very very nice!

Si


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

Very nice. I saw one exactly the same lastweek when i was working in Ross- on-Wye.I tried really hard not to look to intersted as the driver pulled away.


----------



## bnr34vspec2 (Jul 20, 2001)

Cem,

Lovely car, exquisite taste  I love the air intake opening on top of the front bumper.

A few questions: (sorry for being ignorant about the GT3 RS)

Is the cage a factory item?
How much weight reduction compare to a regular GT3?
Any engine enhancement compare to a regular GT3?

Thanks.

Jeff


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

Nice lap time on the old Top Gear test track also


----------



## MattPayne (Apr 11, 2002)

Just seen that too Howsie 

(prefer the red car though )

Cem - is it quicker than the GTR??? and howcomes its not wearing the blow dog plate???


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

bnr34vspec2 said:


> Cem,
> 
> Lovely car, exquisite taste  I love the air intake opening on top of the front bumper.
> 
> ...


Hi Jeff,

Sorry - missed this!
It's approximately 50KG lighter than a GT3. The roll cage is a factory fit, standard item. The front part of it comes in a box, as does the fire extinguisher and the harnesses. Porsche will fit these for you for free.
There are unofficial changes to the RS model internally - titanium parts bring the power up to 400BHP, over the GT3's 380.

As for comparisons with the GTR, it certainly feels faster...I know it would destroy my GTR past 100MPH, it's got that slippery shape that would defy the GTR's. Upto 100, I reckon it would be similar. I reckon mid to late 11's for a 1/4 mile.

On and the plate is now on, B10WDG is back.

Cem


----------



## Incubus (May 23, 2004)

great looking porker Sir ... I like the clour scheme ... oldschool classic contrast on an oldschool shape.

not sure my ol' 73 targa had quite the same power to weight ratio lol (but was still a handful in the wet so please be ready th "catch it")

hope you enjoy her


----------



## bnr34vspec2 (Jul 20, 2001)

Blow Dog said:


> Hi Jeff,
> 
> Sorry - missed this!
> It's approximately 50KG lighter than a GT3. The roll cage is a factory fit, standard item. The front part of it comes in a box, as does the fire extinguisher and the harnesses. Porsche will fit these for you for free.
> ...


Hi Cem,

Thanks for the detail explanation. The GT3 RS is indeed very cool, I bet it is a blast to drive! I too have been eyeing the Euro's offering recently, just check out a 360 Modena Challenge Stradale in person yesterday.... very very nice. Factory hot rodded Ferrari is very attractive!! Suede and carbon fiber everywhere!!

Have fun and congrats on a great new toys  

Jeff


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

360CS forms part of my 'Dream Garage (TM)', but it's pretty pointless in the UK as it would not pass noise regulations on 90% of circuits here.

RS has best warranty back up I've ever seen too...

Cem


----------



## KrazY_IvaN (Dec 30, 2002)

911 GT3RS V 360cs on Top Gear


----------



## Porkie (Aug 5, 2003)

Staggering car, awesome. Very Jealous!  
Glad to see you are planning to take her out on track as I think so many great drivers cars get wasted on people who don't understand them and use them entirely in crowded city streets  

Sound investment as well!


----------



## bnr34vspec2 (Jul 20, 2001)

Blow Dog said:


> 360CS forms part of my 'Dream Garage (TM)', but it's pretty pointless in the UK as it would not pass noise regulations on 90% of circuits here.


that is a bummer, as the 360CS do belong on a circuit.



Blow Dog said:


> RS has best warranty back up I've ever seen too...


warranty is indeed very useful on a pricy car!

Jeff


----------



## bnr34vspec2 (Jul 20, 2001)

Porkie said:


> Staggering car, awesome. Very Jealous!
> Glad to see you are planning to take her out on track as I think so many great drivers cars get wasted on people who don't understand them and use them entirely in crowded city streets


or worse yet, being use as a static display in a garage  

Jeff


----------



## LSR (Jun 4, 2003)

Nice car. But then you already now that lol.



> and howcomes its not wearing the blow dog plate???


Cem posted about the car on Scoobynet and someone asked the same question. The reason given was that Cem was waiting for some document before he could change plates. I'm not stalking you, but you happen to post on all the popular sites lol.

This car and the 360CS on TG got the same lap time down to the same hundreth. What a coincidence.


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

It looks/goes/sounds soooooo much better in the flesh! I am converted! :smokin: 

Top car Cem!


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

Cheers Sean - all I'll say is that you've very sneaky and you caught me out with your car 

Cem


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

<cough cough>


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

Very nice motor!  red rims go nice with the white me thinks! :smokin:


----------



## skylinelee (Aug 5, 2002)

hi
wasnt sure at 1st if i liked it but i saw one on the m6 and it looked awesome, so much better in the flesh. big road presence.
well done cem


lee


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

Thanks all - 
It's a common thought, most people are convinced once they see it in the flesh.

Cem


----------



## GTuned (Mar 21, 2002)

Congrats on the new car Cem. Looks fun!

I for one believe in the diversifying of cars  

So, the real question would be.. how's the handling compared to the GT-R ?
Oh, and why is it that GT-R owners fell they have to move on to Porsches?? Are we that high up on the car evolution scale that nothing else will do, and we have to "settle" for a Porsche  ?


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

Handling - Chalk and Cheese. You couldn't find two cars that handle and act so differently both on and off the limit. One is front engined, 4WD, turbocharged and the other is rear engined, RWD, N/A. 
Coming from a GTR can be a little dangerous in any RWD Porsche - if you expect it to do the things you expect from a GTR, then you'll get stung!
Otherwise, very similar levels of performance.

Why move on to Porsche? Dealer support, warranty, build reliability v performance. GTR will always be on the podium for me. Seans car at Spa and on the Autoroutes was just stunning and it will always be a star in Europe - people just love it 

Cem


----------



## petey (Feb 24, 2003)

oh you lucky lucky boy!


----------



## Trevor (Jul 2, 2002)

Blow Dog said:


> Why move on to Porsche? Dealer support, warranty, build reliability v performance.


Well I sold my GT-R but I didn't buy a Porsche... I bought a ... wait for it... a Toyota! Ugh? A Toyota? I'm I crazy?

Well its a bit special, its a Toyota Racing Developments bespoke factory built car... 

A *TRD2000GT, No. 8 of 35* cars factory built by their racing arm, Toyota Technocraft Ltd. in Japan. Specs are 504bhp @ 1.6 bar and weight is approx 1000kgs, mid engine configuration, 'porsche turbo style' widebody, based on the original Mk2 MR2 Turbo.

Performance is better than from my 400bhp GT-R, price was >less< than 20K OTR (less than the quote I had for upping my R34's power to 500bhp) and mileage was only 24k miles. 

The car is a late 1998 model. Engine is race spec, fully blueprinted and balanced, hks forged pistons, hks cams, hks verniers, hks manifolds, hks twin dragger, oil coolers, powerfc'd, hks triple clutch, large injectors, etc. etc. Driveability is smooth and fast free revving. Triple clutch takes a little getting used to. 

*Advantages:* Great VFM, astonishing power to weight ratio, supercar looking widebody (huge street presence), only 3 examples made it into the uk so incredibly rare, classified as a 'replica/kit' so cheap insurance (TRD2000GT was apparently based on the Lexus engined 4.0 V8 series GT-C racing cars built in Japan for circuit racing).

*Disadvanges:* Well it did take some 6 months to arrive from Japan and I had to pay cash before it arrived, Model is totally unheared of in Europe, The one off body is TRD produced and thus irreplaceable (so I guess so I shoudn't prang it  heh).



















Overall I am pleased with the car. I think the GT-R is a great car too, I just wanted a change really, it was either buy the TRD2000GT and pocket a load of cash or buy a NUR edition and blow a load more cash....  Since excitement wise the TRD2000GT did it for me it won the day... Thats not to say I won't buy a '35 GT-R when it EVENTUALLY arrives... (totally given up waiting on that now... doh)



Trevor


----------



## weka (Jul 3, 2001)

Trevor

Whats the traction like with all that power and no weight!


----------



## Trevor (Jul 2, 2002)

weka said:


> Trevor
> 
> Whats the traction like with all that power and no weight!


It has 255 section rears but they don't really help if you just drop the hammer... No traction control, no electronic stability == Very funny !

This car is a dry weather animal.. thats why I bought 2 of them, a 1999 Rev5 with 280 bhp for everyday and the TRD2000GT above thats a pure out and out weekend fun car... it has lightweight carbon racing shell seats fitted and they are a pain to get in and out of ! Great fun tho.. Kind of reminds me of a TVR, totally different to drive than the GT-R!!! Both immense fun in different ways


T


----------



## bnr34vspec2 (Jul 20, 2001)

Trevor,

Lovely super rare MR2 you got there mate! Congrats  

Do you know the story on this ultra wide MR2 by TRD? Is it just a one off show car? Is the body kit for sale? I always wonder about this car, I wanted this car a while ago.


----------



## Trevor (Jul 2, 2002)

The car in the picture (as far as I am aware) was the V8 4.0 Lexus engined version of the car (which ran over 600bhp and sported a modified, longer AND wider wheelbase and repositioned engine) - that car raced in GT-C racing series and cost in excess of 250K to build!

The 'toned down' version of the bodywork (as sported by my own TRD2000GT) is the one that was officially offered to the Japanese buying public and was ment to be a 'replica' of that pure racing series car. 

A good condition donor MR2 Turbo was required and then Toyota Technocraft did their magic on the body conversion. The body conversion parts where never offered for sale seperately in Japan, only TTC Ltd where doing the conversions - although they did send 10 authentic body conversions over to the US (which ment many fakes where created!!), hence them riveting a dedicated TRD chassis plate on the original cars. 

In Japan Pricing certainly ensured exclusivity with conversion costing in excess of £10K GBP - and that did not even include the price of fitting, painting, weight reduction, interior, wheels, suspension or engine upgrades that Toyota Technocraft Ltd offered. All this was the price back in 1998. Special suspension tailored to the wider wheelbase was a manditory requirement along with new wheels and other parts to make the car handle properly (such as uprated engine mounts). Only in Japan huh would this kind of bespoke treatment be offered by the Manufacturer and not the tuners 

The receipted engine parts alone will cost you more than £15K GBP, then the rebuild & balancing and blueprinting at least £5K by a specialist. Overall including the price of the donor car (new in 1998) this projects cost in Japan will have set the original owner £45-50K to build. This is why not many cars made it out of Japan! Only 3 exist in the UK, of which mine is the only Revision 5 car. 35 cars where eventually produced, each which radically differing levels of spec, mainly specifically tailored to the customers requirements and budgets.

This is why when I was considering big bhp on my fairly standard GT-R 34 I looked at buying a pre-modifed (from Japan) ... in the long run this seemed to me to be the cheapest way to big bhp (assuming its all been done reliably ofcourse!). 

The car looks radically more 'supercar' in real flesh than the pictures show. It is 5 inches wider on each side (and suspension ofcouse is altered to give it a wider wheelbase so it had much better handling than the standard MR2 Turbo did). 

I'm attempting to bringing it along to JAE2004 (if I can make it) so if your there I may see you!


Trev


----------



## bnr34vspec2 (Jul 20, 2001)

Thanks Trevor.

I have seen a copy of a real TRD 2000GT just like yours at the Toyota Megaweb at Tokyo before. It is lovely indeed.


----------

